# 4 bike rack



## markmi (Oct 29, 2008)

i have a 4 bike rack on my van (ace milano 2007) the rack says max 60kg
now this is the weight the rack can take not the van, if i understand it right, can some one tell me will the rear wall of the van support 60kg, i have checked bike weights and they are just under 60kg's put them on once to try it out seemed ok but a bit bouncey and the back wall seemed to flex a little in the centre bye the rear window, can some one tell me if this is all ok, as at the moment i am not using the rack as i am worried about the weight on the rear wall.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*bike rack*

hi who fitted the rack ? your rack can hold 60kg i think it depends on how you fitted the rack ie solid fixings


----------



## markmi (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: bike rack*

was fitted by Marquis main dealer from new.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark! I trust you're well.

4 bikes, 60 kg - yeh! Right! :roll: There is no way I would hang 60 kg on the back wall of a motorhome UNLESS the rack had been attached to properly inserted reinforcement. AutoSleeper add some strengthening and tell you where to find it. Did Marquis find/use any strengthening in the back wall of your Milano? With 4 bikes, they must be hanging backwards by 3 to 4 feet. That's a lot of leverage on the rack attachments and your back wall.  

The fitters might be thinking, "Yes, we can attach a 4 bike rack... but don't try putting 4 bikes on it!" (snigger) :x 

My solution with my previous MH, an AutoSleeper Pollensa, was to have a towbar fitted by Towtal. It could take 135 kg. The bike rack clamped onto the towball and was very sturdy. No swinging, no bowing of walls.  

If my back wall was bowing at all, I'd be seriously terrified. 8O It would not be a pretty sight, 4 bikes on the road and huge hole in rear of Motorhome.  

Another solution involves towbar and small trailer.

I see you've only one post left. It would be worthwhile subscribing to this site for a tenner to ensure you get all the advice you need. Good luck.


----------

